# barring a hog



## hogrunner29620 (Jan 5, 2011)

well iv caught plenty of hogs but never barred one nor seen it done but i want to try it and see how bigger they get! how do yall barr a hog when yall do it?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sharp pocket knife.  squeeze one "jewel", make cut, pop it out, and do the same to the next.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 5, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> Sharp pocket knife.  squeeze one "jewel", make cut, pop it out, and do the same to the next.


yep squeeze hard while making insission to keep cut as small as possible,we tie off  the cords before we make the final cut or some will bleed out and die,the farmers almanac gives best days to castrate.

best to have help hold back legs tight against belly,he probly going to kick and sqweal.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2011)

I have never castrated a wild pig, but have done hundreds of domestic. IMO the younger the piglet is the less chance for bleeding and infection. Be liberal with the spray stuff too. You can get it at most farm supply type stores.

Here is something I copied from the pigsite.com that pretty much describes the method I always used.


1. Hold the piglet by both hind legs with its head down. 
2. Using the thumb, push up on both testicles. 
3. Make an incision through the skin of the scrotum over each testicle in the direction of the tail. 
4. Be sure the incisions are made low on the scrotal sac to allow for fluid drainage. 
5. It does not matter if you cut through the white membrane of each testicle or not. 
6. Pop the testicles through each incision and pull on them slightly. 
7. Pull each testicle out while pressing your thumb against the piglet’s pelvis. 
8. Thumb pressure on the pelvis is important to ensure that the testicular cords break off at the point of your thumb rather than deep inside the body, which may promote development of a hernia. 
9. If necessary the testicle may be cut free of the cord using a scraping motion. 
10. Cut away any cord or connective tissue protruding from the incision and spray the wound with antiseptic.


----------



## oldways (Jan 5, 2011)

Just a thought if you barr one notch his ear if he gets loose or out of the pen he real easy to spot from a deer stand with a notched or cropped ear.


----------



## wclawrence (Jan 6, 2011)

oldways said:


> Just a thought if you barr one notch his ear if he gets loose or out of the pen he real easy to spot from a deer stand with a notched or cropped ear.



or you could brand the word "barr" on his side.


----------



## 4 SHORE (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't like to cut twice. I make one cut in the middle. squeeze one jewel to center, keep squeezing while you make light slices to cut through the film. That ole jewel will pop out, do not cut it loose, just yank it. This saves alot of bleeding. Repeat on the other side. With only making one cut to the center of the sack makes healing much quicker. Notch the ear, I always do the same mark in the same ear on every barr. Good luck.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jan 8, 2011)

just cut the sack once on each side lides the nut out and cut at the backside of the nut


----------

